# مفروشات واثاث وموبليات عصرية صناعة مصرية



## alhazemfurniture (13 أبريل 2013)

*الحازم لتصدير الأثاث والنقل الدولي*​*ت:00201220399323 - 00201069647684*​* دمياط – مصر *​*مجال العمل:*​ *الأثاث المنزلي*
* (غرف نوم  , **غرف سفرة  , **صالون , **الانترية , **الانتيكات , ** غرف أطفال )*
*أعمال الشحن والتغليف والنقل الدولي*​*الموضوع: *
* الى كل المهتمين بالاثاث والمفروشات المصرىة .*

*1. **الجودة العالية.*
*2. **الاسعارالمناسبة جدا.*
*3. **اقل اسعار شحن.*
*4. **الالتزام بمواعيد التسليم .*
*5. **اجود انواع الاخشاب والدهانات*
*6. **الالتزام بمعايير الجودة **ISO9001-2000*

* فنحن على أتم الاستعداد للتعاون معكم. *
*وتفضلوا بقبول وافر الاحترام*​*Dear sir:*
* Good day*

*We are so happy to offer you our company profile. Hopping to work with you in the future*

*We produce all kinds of furniture*​
*Bed room*
*Kids room*
*Salon*
*Home living*
*Dining room*
*antiques ( consol –entrance frames – entrance table – bayoo – vatrine – wall units – vasas – stands )*
*accessories *
*price are very commercials*
*good quality *
​​
*Alhazem for Furniture Export& International Transport*
*Main office : Egypt - Damietta -Portsaied Road -Beside ALEMAN MASSJED *
* Branch: Egypt - Kafer Elshiek - Alhamoul - Italia vallige - Beside Great MASSJED

Contact person: Masoud Ezat Masoud*
*Tel : 00201069647684*
*Tel : 00201220399323*

*Skype: masoud.ezat*

*Our page in Face book :*

*www.facebook.com/alhazem.furniture.export*

*http://www.alhazemfurniture.blogspot.com/ *

* e- mail: [email protected]*​


----------



## فهد المطلق (23 أبريل 2013)

*رد: مفروشات واثاث وموبليات عصرية صناعة مصرية*

موفقيننن خير ..


----------

